# Peugeot Factory Ace Anthony Davidson Lands at Toyota as Opposition Builds for Audi Sport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Lion may have left the party but don't count 2012 as walk-away year for Audi. Fans of the newly-formed World Endurance Challenge lamented Peugeot's sudden departure and many hope competition from Toyota will make for an exciting race... or legendary rivalry even. Well, those fans will be pleased to see that these hopes are quickly becoming reality from a driver perspective. It has been announced that of Peugeot's top drivers Anthony Davidson has joined his Peugeot teammate Anthony Wurz on the newly formed Toyota LMP1 hybrid team roster.

Below is the full press release from Toyota.



> *ANTHONY DAVIDSON CONFIRMED FOR TOYOTA RACING AT LE MANS*
> 
> Anthony Davidson, one of the world’s most accomplished endurance racing drivers, has been recruited to drive an additional Toyota TS030 Hybrid at this year’s Le Mans 24 Hours (16-17 June).
> 
> ...


----------

